# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  S/S Bore

## Bussissa

Turkuun Rantaunut EX- Kristiina Regina
http://qaz66.otokset.fi/kuvat/Bore/

----------


## Albert

Eikös se ole kuitenkin M/S Bore, valitettavasti?

----------

